# A Catechism for Boys and Girls...Q.7



## natewood3 (Aug 16, 2006)

I have been going through this catechism and teaching it to a small class of 7-11 year olds. I have come to the question on the Trinity, which states, "In how many persons does this one God exist? In three persons."

What is the best way to go about teaching this to children this age? Should I explain the Trinity in terms of redemptive history? I am not sure if they are going to understand what I am talking about at all, and I am not the greatest teacher of kids, so any help or suggestions or resources would be great...


----------



## MW (Aug 16, 2006)

As the fathers used to say, if you want to learn the Trinity go to the Jordan. The baptism of Jesus is the traditional starting place, and it puts the doctrine in soteric context, thereby highlighting its importance for the soul.


----------

